# tivo desktop



## mattbanks (Jul 29, 2016)

bring back tivo desktop


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You can still find it out in the wild. The community generated solutions rock- check them out.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> You can still find it out in the wild. The community generated solutions rock- check them out.


Or you can still download it from TiVo's website.

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe

Scott


----------



## markyr17 (Mar 21, 2016)

HerronScott said:


> Or you can still download it from TiVo's website.
> 
> http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe
> 
> Scott


Do you have a link to the Mac version?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

markyr17 said:


> Do you have a link to the Mac version?


Try Mac version


----------

